# Question on Manzanita-Photo



## monark88 (Feb 23, 2013)

Heres one side of the wood chunk


----------



## BSea (Feb 23, 2013)

What's the question?


----------



## monark88 (Feb 23, 2013)

BSea said:


> What's the question?



Sorry, I goofed. This should have been put under my original post a little while ago.

russ


----------



## BSea (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Russ, not a problem.  I see the other thread . . . . Now.  I should have looked earlier, but I forgot about this thread.

I'm glad you asked this question.  I have some manzonite burl.  I might have to turn some soon just to see how it turns.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 24, 2013)

Ive turned a few manzonita pens with no problems.  Beautiful wood.


----------

